# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Ministerio del Ambiente y Defensoría cooperarán en prevención de conflictos sociambientales

## gpacheco

*Lima, jul. 10 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio del Ambiente y la Defensoría del Pueblo se comprometieron hoy, con la firma de un convenio, a desarrollar acciones conjuntas para la prevención, el manejo y la transformación de los conflictos socioambientales en todo el país.  
Sus titulares, Antonio Brack y Beatriz Merino, respectivamente, suscribieron el acuerdo por el que ambas instituciones compartirán información, asistencia técnica y realizarán un trabajo de campo permanente, a fin de evitar la convulsión social  en temas socioambientales. 
El ministro Brack informó que pronto se nombrará a los funcionarios técnicos que tendrán la tarea de implementar el convenio en las zonas de alto riesgo; y señaló que su despacho canalizará su colaboración a través de la Oficina de Diálogo Interregional y de Solución de Conflictos. 
Además, compartirá con la Defensoría la información recogida por el Centro de Información Geográfica, creado por su despacho, y que concentra datos específicos sobre comunidades nativas, centros mineros, áreas de conversación. 
El ministerio trabaja también en un mapa de zonas de exclusión de derechos mineros en Madre de Dios y en la provincia de Concorcanqui, Amazonas, donde predominan las zonas de Selva protegidas, explicó. 
Por su parte, la defensora Beatriz Merino informó que en el marco del convenio se realizarán coordinaciones con otras entidades del Poder Ejecutivo, de los diversos gobiernos regionales y municipales, así como con representantes del sector privado y la sociedad civil que muestren  su interés en la preservación del medio ambiente nacional.  
Asimismo, anunció la realización de una reunión de trabajo con el Ministerio del Ambiente sobre el derecho a la consulta de los pueblos indígenas, tema sobre el cual  presentó al Congreso un proyecto de ley marco. 
En julio pasado se registraron 147 conflictos sociales en el país, de los cuales casi la mitad corresponden a temas socioambientales, según el último reporte de la Unidad de Conflictos Sociales de la Defensoría del Pueblo.  
Del total de conflictos, 75 son de naturaleza socioambiental, 26 por asuntos de gobierno local, 11 por asuntos de Gobierno Nacional, nueve casos comunales y nueve laborales, seis casos electorales, cuatro casos por asuntos de gobierno regional y cuatro de demarcación territorial, y finalmente tres casos por cultivo ilegal de coca.Temas similares: Artículo: Ministerio del Ambiente presentó mapa de razas del maíz en el Perú Curso Prevención y transformación de conflictos sociales Ministerio del Ambiente requiere mayor peso en decisiones, advierten Ministerio del Ambiente prepara plan de prevención y control de especies invasoras Ministerio del Ambiente aprobó reglamento de acceso a recursos genéticos

----------

